# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Murieron 13 personas en accidente en central eléctrica de Ecuador

## Jonasino

> Efe 14 de diciembre 2014 - 11:49 am
> 
> A trece subió hoy el número de personas muertas por un deslizamiento de tierra en la mayor central hidroeléctrica que se construye en Ecuador, Coca Codo Sinclair, a unos 150 kilómetros al este de Quito.
> 
> Entre los fallecidos se encuentran tres personas de nacionalidad china y diez ecuatorianos, informó la Empresa Pública Coca Codo Sinclair al precisar que el suceso ocurrió a eso de las 20.30 hora local del sábado (01.30 GMT de hoy).
> 
> Incluso el presidente de la República, Rafael Correa, se hizo eco de la información al escribir en su cuenta de Twitter: "Grave accidente ayer noche en Coca Codo. 13 fallecidos confirmados: 10 ecuatorianos y 3 chinos. Nuestro abrazo a sus familias y compañeros".
> 
> Además, unas doce personas resultaron heridas y fueron trasladadas a casas de salud en las vecinas poblaciones de Lago Agrio y Lumbaqui.
> ...


Fuente: Efe

----------

